# What is your most frustrating hair problem right now?



## Aprill (Aug 14, 2007)

I see so many rant about hair, this is the official thread to let it all out. What bothers you about your hair at the moment.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 14, 2007)

oh, this thread was made for me !

i wanted longer hair, but now it's all damaged and all my efforts (shea butter, oils, air dry, minimal use of the comb, brush hidden in the bathroom...) only prevent more split ends to appear




. so i need to cut it.

i'm not satisfied with my hairdresser, so i decided to change. but all the other hairdressers i found would take 45$, just for a shampoo (full of silicones, thanks a lot) a cut (pff, a few centimeters of hair) and for a blow-dry my hair can't really stand right now. no way i'm gonna pay that much when i don't ask for a complicated cut or a dye.

my mom told me i could go at her haidresser, who is really good and cheaper, but he's on holidays until the end of the month.

and i feel like i'm gonna be bald before with all the dry hair i have on my comb each time i detangle it ! (not mentioning how much time i loose trying to detangle those dry ends !!).


----------



## leimelody (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't seem to have colored hair and a healthy hair. It's one or the other.. not both. Also it's so hard to find a good hairdresser. They always cut shorter than what you tell them.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have terrible split ends due to straightening my hair. Also I got highlights in June and they have already grown about an inch !!! I hate the look of my natural color now it looks all boring and matte and too dark


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

My hair style requires a straight iron and I don't have one and can't afford one



It looks horrid.

But thanks to a lil angel named Nox, I'ma have one soon! She offered to send me not one but TWO of her old straighteners! Can you believe it?


----------



## Shy (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm struggling with growing out layers for a longer, blunt cut look. I finally decided to suffer through it without getting it trimmed because each time I went in I wound up with more layers. For dry ends I put cheap conditioner on just the ends BEFORE shampooing, and then use a good conditioner afterwards.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

My hair is long and healthy (thank God!) but I dunno what color I should have. Whatever color I have had I liked. I like it blonde/goldish b/c is goes with my tan but then I also like it dark b/c it looks exotic. *ugh* I dunno.


----------



## Lia (Aug 15, 2007)

My hair is a frizzy dry mess, and my roots grown more than 2 inches now, so i have to re-do my chemical straightening *which thank god i'm gonna do on next week* i'm also planning on doing more home treatments to my hair

Split ends and yadda yadda i just deal - here is too humid to not have frizzy hair :?


----------



## candaysee (Aug 15, 2007)

My hair is thin



.......and I can't do anything about



......it's genetic....


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 15, 2007)

My hair is so frizzy. I dont how to get rid of it. Ive tried so many things to get rid of and nothing seems to work. It gets really old. Besides that I like my hair.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hair style requires a straight iron and I don't have one and can't afford one



It looks horrid.
But thanks to a lil angel named Nox, I'ma have one soon! She offered to send me not one but TWO of her old straighteners! Can you believe it?





aaww kee thats so super nice you lucky thing!

my hair problem..hhmm where do i start?

i had white blonde hair(dyed), and totally LOVED it!

i tried to save $ by doing it myself totally made it turn into straw, it has so many split ends, and i put a permanent black dye through it, and now i want to go to choc brown and dont think it will work as the black is still in there! and WILL not risk having it stripped so i can go to blonde as i think it would snap off or fall out lol.


----------



## dcole710 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have some serious breakage issues that are driving me crazy. I wish I could learn how to wrap my hair because I think that would help but no matter what I do my hair won't stay "wrapped". I even tried sleeping in one of the old school satin sleep caps but that didn't last long...grr


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a very frizzy hair and i have highlights that are already grown so i need to color my hair and i don't know what to do. Should i go to the salon or do it at home and what color should i do.


----------



## lissalove (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm tired of having to flat iron it to wear it straight..if i don't it looks yucky


----------



## monniej (Aug 15, 2007)

managing the gray. it seems to have a mind of it's own.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 15, 2007)

Not as much volume as I would like.

and I think I'm getting bored of my hair.


----------



## NatalieRose (Aug 15, 2007)

I just dyed my hair "auburn" (Clairol Natural Instincts #22 Cinnaberry if anyone cares LOL) and it's freaking MAGENTA. I've been washing it every other day for 2 weeks and it has not faded at all. Nope, nuh uh, not even a little. My hair was about the same color as the "before" swatch, probably a shade lighter at the most, and virgin.

THIS IS SO WEIRD UGH....

I kinda like it now, but geez Clairol should let people know that their red dyes are actually purple. And "semi-permanent" is a term Clairol uses loosely at best.


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't really know how to mantain my hair i guess.. somehow it never feels as smooth as when I first step out of the saloon.. can feel kind of sticky even though I've just washed it the previous day, and the weirdest thing is that sometimes I can discover split 'ends', only they aren't at my hair ends, but at the middle.. yes the 2 join back together. Weird huh..


----------



## Lyndebe (Aug 16, 2007)

my hair won't curl no matter what I do. curling iron, rollers, hot air brush. nothing works! I keep getting it cut hoping that would help, but now it is shorter and unruly instead of longer and unruly. maybe I need to do a Britney and shave my head.............


----------



## farris2 (Aug 16, 2007)

It gets bigger as it dries


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmmm, where do I start. I am mixed, and my hair can't decide what it wants to be, so parts of it are STICK straight and parts are frizzy/curly. And overall, I dont have much hair so it is usually flat flat flat!!!


----------



## Harlot (Aug 18, 2007)

Whats really bothering me is that I feel like I lose more hair strands (like in the shower or combing) than normal. Im not sure, since I asked a couple of friends and they said its normal (they have beautiful hair) but Im kinda doubting it. And that I NEED IT TO GROW FASTER lol


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 18, 2007)

My hair is pretty thin and it's not completely straight nor wavy. I can't style it in any way because everything falls off but I love it some days.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 18, 2007)

Grrrr....my hair has been so freakin frizzy lately due to the humidity....grrrrrr!!!

Usualy my Paul Mitchel serum works wonders but between the sun, heat and pool it feels like a dry frizzy mess. I'm pissed because i try to take such good care of my hair


----------



## KristinB (Aug 18, 2007)

My cut grew out poorly and I am trying to grow it out from being butcher in April. It is also horribly humid so my stick straight hair is all limp and frizzy. But because of the length I can't pull it in a ponytail.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2007)

Humidity is being evil...I leave the house with nice hair, and come home looking like crap


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 19, 2007)

lack of volume, split ends, frizzy, and lack of shine.


----------



## Amia (Aug 19, 2007)

Its too thin, always been..

Dandruff ew..

Darker roots..


----------



## kristina_559 (Aug 19, 2007)

split ends cause by straightening my hair too much!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 19, 2007)

Too kinky and doesnt seem to wanna grow! I am currently using a mixture of leave-in (motions), Shea butter and coconut oil.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG! Too many damn problems with my hair

Dandruff

Split ends

breakage

can't style it

none of these "miracle" products seem to work

wish i had longer hair


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 20, 2007)

I seriously suck at styling my bangs.....I always end up looking Spesh.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 20, 2007)

too flat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 20, 2007)

oh..everything. i hate it.

so damaged and ugly.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am just over it, it's boring, but I don't know what to do with it!!

It's long, waist length and dark brown. I grew out all my layers. So basically it's just long and brown - boring! I so wanna go blonde again, and I want to cut it, but don't want to compromise too much length. Urghh I'm frustrated, dunno what to do with it!


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2007)

My problems are

color-I can never seem to ask for the perfect color highlights I have in my mind. I want different color highlights (blonde/caramel) but I always end up looking like I have one color allover.

texture-in between straight and wavy. I wished I could just blow dry it dead straight instead of flatironing it. Oh and I wished I could achieve those perfect post-beach windblown waves (without the beach, sigh)

Oh and I hate everything else too. I actually wished I was a brunette with long wavy, healthy hair lol


----------



## jesslyntoyou (Aug 20, 2007)

What is frustrating about my hair right now? Everything.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2007)

im not sure how i feel about my new hair cut.


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2007)

I was hoping my hair will lay more beautifully when it grew long, but nope! It gets caught in things: my armpits, my zipper, my bra, the car door, around other people's arms. &lt;Sigh&gt; I can never leave it down because of this, it always has to be up.

Also, I find hairs in the weirdest of places when I wash it: in my butt crack &gt;.&lt; .

I suppose it will only get worse as I allow it to get longer.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 27, 2007)

Overall dryness/lack of shine. Dullness. It. just. hangs. there.(barely.)


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd have to say that it won't do what I want it to do!! If I want it to curl it will fall flat if I want to straighten it It'll curl back up


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 27, 2007)

I love my hair right now! The only thing I would change is the length. At least 4 more inches. I had it cut in November of 05 to my ears and now it's pretty long, but not long ENOUGH for me


----------



## swtcherry (Aug 28, 2007)

i got curly long hair and its being to get on my nerves, its really dry all over, i use leave in conditioner, anti-humidity cream, and tangle free spray. what else do you all recommend?


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 29, 2007)

my hair is TOO thick

it's like a brillo pad in its natural state; when i perm it i have to treat it like a baby or else it'll break off

and speaking of which...i end up having to perm it every month (my hairs so thick that if i don't it'll break at the new growth)

and when i DO perm it it breaks because of the damage perms do to your hair

i cut split ends regularly at the salon

get deep conditioning treatments but its never enough

....at least i'm thankful i don't have hair loss problems my hair doesn't fall out at all

*edit ...i'm also thankful that it's at a decent length too...and that it growws evenly


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 30, 2007)

my biggest problem is that it is BLUE!!!


----------



## EssenceAngel128 (Aug 31, 2007)

1. it will not grow

2. too many split ends

3. hair too thin


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 31, 2007)

My hair is getting a bit dry and it's getting annoying.


----------



## ThisIsKia (Aug 31, 2007)

The ugly a$$ white strands

The lint

Instead of getting fatter my locks get skinnier

Looks too neat and organized


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Same, my hair gets big as it dries...poufy!


----------



## fnazo (Sep 23, 2007)

oh i absolutely detest the split-ends! But thanks to my straightener for being a life-savor everyday! haha


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that I'm looking at styles that can work as feminine styles, outside of the time it takes to grow it out, the thin Irish family my family all shares is really annoying. Our hair is just so fine.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not blessed with hair like most of you so I have to wear wigs. I wanted a particular wig for Friday night, its a long straight black wig I wear to night clubs, not a terribly good quality one but its been fine before for that setting. Put it on, tidyed it up with a wig brush and its just would not fall straight and frizzed up everywhere. Ended up tossing on the bed as I ws running late and got another out. Grrrr


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got split ends up the wazoo!!! Sometimes I wish my hair was shorter, like maybe to my back where my bra sits-ish. Right now it's down to my tush...it's different but sometimes I think it'd be easier to have shorter hair.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 24, 2007)

My hair actually grows TOO fast. the very next week after having my bangs cut they need to be trimmed. same with layers. i got an incredibly layered cut and it's growing out at too fast a rate. which leaves my hair looking all sorts of wonky if i let it air dry (the reason i got it cut in the first place like this). and my stylist that cut it is a bit expensive ($75) for me to make appointments in less than a month.


----------



## han (Sep 24, 2007)

im so bored with my hair, its long and healthy and back to my natural color.. im thinking of coloring it but i guess i dont want the damage, so i duno what to do.


----------



## Morrigan... (Sep 24, 2007)

...I've been trying for almost a year to bleach out two years of black dye, and still have a visible orange-ish undertone on the longest locks of hair.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 25, 2007)

I could go on forever about my hair.

I am trying to let it grow out. I have fine hair but a lot of hair and its just in this funny in-between stage.

I hate the fact that I can't just blow dry it and not have to worry about it. My hair is not curly or straight. I have to either straighten it, curl it, or put it up.

I also wish I had more volume. I guess one of the main reasons I haven't grown my hair out in forever, because it seems the longer it gets, the flatter it gets.

And lastly I HATE my bangs. I got them cut awhile back. I kinda of wanted an Ashlee Simpson look with my bangs. It sooo didn't turn out that way and now I am trying to let them grow out. I hate leaving my hair down,because I hate the way my bangs look..


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2007)

i have split ends. that is a fact. i manage them with shea butter and coconut oil.

but in the same time for years i've had medium hair, so i like it longer.

but i don't know how to style long hair, so it's always loose on my shoulders and it bothers me.


----------



## xkarinax (Sep 26, 2007)

I want it to grow. The hairdresser cut it a bit too short.


----------



## electricgurl (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see so many rant about hair, this is the official thread to let it all out. What bothers you about your hair at the moment. My dead frizzy hair! Its naturally curly and I've damaged it so much with blow drying and flat irons. Bleh.


----------



## charish (Sep 26, 2007)

i need a new style, color, it's dry and i need my split and breaking ends cut off.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2007)

I had my hair cut in a pob and now it's grown a bit and so I put it up sometimes, but the back is really short so I have to pin it up and it always comes down... drives me crazy!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 26, 2007)

Using a good quality shampoo and conditioner will help on the frizzies

( Salon brand)


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 26, 2007)

so dry lately!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Sep 27, 2007)

I want my hair to be long and down my back, like yesterday. But I just cut it in April, so it's going to be a while.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 27, 2007)

Frizz and split ends in the endings of my hair kills me and I hate it so much and I don't like to get it trimmed cuz I'm growing my hair.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 27, 2007)

They always cut it too short.. was her hair short as well?

Originally Posted by *xkarinax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want it to grow. The hairdresser cut it a bit too short.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 28, 2007)

They're soooo frizzy, and my waves are not do good as they were in the past, they're unmanagable, some are more loose waves some are curvier GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## sonjahuld (Sep 28, 2007)

dry hair! frizzy as hell! and bad curls! takes so long time making it nice looking, but worth it! everyday is a bad hair day for me


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2007)

Arrgghhh I'm so irritated with my hair right now because it's super long, I've got tons of split ends, the colored part feels rubbery due to bleaching, and my roots have grown out. I've found out that there is no hairdresser in the world who can help me have the color I want, so I resorted to doing it myself. Honestly, I liked the results I get better than the salon--except for the last dye job I did. I didn't cut the ends first, so the already bleached parts became overprocessed and became rubbery.

I can't wait to fix this hair!!!! I'm saving up money so I can get all the split ends cut...maybe 2-3 inches off of the length and so I can correct the color. I just have to deal with the oh- your-hair-is-so-damaged speech from the salon.


----------



## Hannapanna (Sep 29, 2007)

My hair is falling off! =D

I'm breastfeeding right now, but really hope it has to do with the season instead of my hormones!


----------



## charish (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hannapanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hair is falling off! =D I'm breastfeeding right now, but really hope it has to do with the season instead of my hormones!

i'm sorry to say b/c of experirnce, but it's probably your hormones, and they won't get back in order until maybe 2 or 3 months after you stop breastfeeding. maybe even longer if you're on birth control or have any other stessful things going on in your life.


----------



## grapestain (Sep 30, 2007)

Ugh, mine is definitely brassiness from trying to dye it too light at home. I try to dye over it with a darker color but even when I use color protection shampoos the color will fade to reveal an ugly orangey tinge.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

It's really dry and won't do a thing. Seems like every season change I go thru this.


----------



## sushi-gal (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard water making my hair so dry and scalp itching!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 4, 2007)

i finally got my hair cut. but it's a bit too short (i don't really care though, my hair grows quickly).

i have some red area on my scalp, like i got a burn and the skin's peeling. except we didn't really see much sun at Paris os i wonder how i got it. had to buy a gentle shampoo and a serum to help repair it.


----------



## sali (Oct 4, 2007)

The longer my hair gets the more curly/wavy it gets I hate it because i've always had straight hair. so now I have to straighten and if I do it in the morning by 12 it's all wavy again. ugh makes me wanna chop it all off. also color never stays in my hair. It's stubborn and my scalp goes through dry phases.


----------



## tashad (Oct 6, 2007)

I hate the fact that my hair breaks off really bad. It seems to grow just fine and its thick, but I shed like a dog and I hate it. I am african american and I can not find a good solution for my hair problem. Ive been thinking about getting it in locks, but that is a long process.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Oct 6, 2007)

A couple of months ago I bleached part of my hair and dyed it red.

Then I dyed it black. Three times in two weeks, 'cause the black fades and reveals some dark red stripes in my hair. It doesn't look bad, I just doesn't want red hair anymore.


----------



## Maysie (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a hard time keeping my hair looking full (Its really fine and tends to lie flat...annoying!). Also I have to wash it every single day or it'll look like a grease ball.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 6, 2007)

I can never style my hair as nice as my hairdresser does!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

If my hair is long, I want short. If I have it short, I want long. My own color is not good enough....so constantly getting hi lites. Problem is they are red hi lites and wash away very fast.


----------



## crazy88 (Oct 6, 2007)

mu hair is taking really long to grow &gt;.&lt; and its also really dry


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Are any of us really happy with our hair?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 7, 2007)

Length. I need some length.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 7, 2007)

Major hair boredom...I've had waist length hair since I was 13 or 14 and I'm 20 now...I'm trying to figure out a nice cut that doesn't require sacrificing all my length.

It's not a problem at the moment, but whenever I have my hair highlighted, I love how it looks the first week or so. After that, the highlights turn into a reddish gold mess.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 9, 2007)

my irritated-red-flaky scalp.Had been having these for years.Ive tried numerous of dandruff shampoos to keep it at bays, but it just sumwhat controls and started to itch again...


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

Not being able to decide if I should style it shorter, or keep the length. Every time I do cut it, I end up regretting it!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 9, 2007)

got my hair cut. but it's too short, especially the front part as i have some layers. i don't know how to style my hair !


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Oct 14, 2007)

My hair is oily and it's weird because it wasn't always like this. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Change of diet?


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

SPLIT ENDS! I have tons and tons up to my shoulders of SPLIT ENDS because of Japanese straightening and flat ironing almost everyday. My hair dresser is like don't straighten it anymore but I HATE it curly and if its not straightened I feel insecure and out of place its just irritating.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 15, 2007)

I have these tiny little hairs that stick up from the top of my head &amp; at the front of my hairline too. I guess they could be called flyaways, but I've tried so many products that are meant to tame them &amp; they never work. I can see them in every picture I take. It drives me crazy!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have these tiny little hairs that stick up from the top of my head &amp; at the front of my hairline too. I guess they could be called flyaways, but I've tried so many products that are meant to tame them &amp; they never work. I can see them in every picture I take. It drives me crazy! I have exactly the same problem




and nothing works


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

hairloss and frizzy hair. i tried so much products, some works for a time but nothing gives me a super excellent out come!


----------

